

Reddit is read-only? - hysterix

Reddit has been stuck in some sort of read-only mode for quite some time now, (five hours so far?)<p>It is confusing me immensely.  I will to them my inner-admin karma the best of luck.
======
ryanto
it looks like ec2 is messed up tonight. i am guessing reddit is trying to stay
above water until things get sorted out.

